# Torino, partita la caccia al sostituto di Belotti



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato da Calciomercato.com il Torino non si sta facendo trovare impreparato per sostituire il Gallo Belotti, pronto ad accasarsi al Monaco con uno stipendio da 8 milioni netti l'anno a fronte del pagamento della clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni. 
I granata hanno riavviato nuovamente i contatti con il Napoli per Duvan Zapata e anche per Leonardo Pavoletti. Sondaggi anche per Diego Falcinelli del Sassuolo e Vietto dell'Atletico Madrid. Attenzione sempre anche a Mbaye Niang pupillo di Mihajlovic.
Questi 10 giorni saranno bollenti e solamente il naufragio della trattativa tra Mpabbe e il PSg impedirebbe il passaggio del Gallo al Monaco che sembra convinto ad accettare la corte dei monegaschi.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2017)

Pazzesco...


----------



## Pivellino (22 Agosto 2017)

Mi pare un'operazione fuori logica


----------



## neversayconte (22 Agosto 2017)

Almeno niang ce lo devono pagare bene, visto quello che ricavano dalla cessione.


----------



## diavolo (22 Agosto 2017)

Spero che Cairo resti col cerino in mano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Miha starà schiumando di rabbia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Altro attaccante italiano dal futuro roseo che viene portato via dal nostro campionato. Comunque pagare i 100 milioni è pura follia , mamma mia. Se non dovesse rispettare le aspettative con 8 milioni annui voglio vedere dove lo sbarcano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Altro attaccante italiano dal futuro roseo che viene portato via dal nostro campionato. Comunque pagare i 100 milioni è pura follia , mamma mia. Se non dovesse rispettare le aspettative con 8 milioni annui voglio vedere dove lo sbarcano.



Ma è ovvio, nessuna società italiana è disponibile a tirare fuori la somma che il folle Cairo pretende per uno che ha fatto una sola stagione buona in Italia, e direi anche GIUSTAMENTE.
Se basta fare una buona stagione per pretendere 100 milioni per un giocatore allora è giusto che vada altrove, dove ci sono dei matti disponibili a tirare fuori una barca di soldi per un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## krull (22 Agosto 2017)

Contento Belotti contenti tutti...


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2017)

Se Belotti va al Monaco si dimostra veramente uno senza ambizioni. 
A questo punto molto meglio un Kalinic che ha fatto di tutto per venire da noi.


----------



## neoxes (22 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Contento Belotti contenti tutti...



Lo facevo più intelligente, evidentemente sbagliavo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Agosto 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Almeno niang ce lo devono pagare bene, visto quello che ricavano dalla cessione.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2017)

Spiace dirlo, ma Cairo fa benissimo se riesce a prendere quei soldi,

riguardo a Belotti, certamente non è stupido, evidentemente se accetta il Monaco, si rende conto che il suo livello e questo.


----------



## Boomer (22 Agosto 2017)

Godo.


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com il Torino non si sta facendo trovare impreparato per sostituire il Gallo Belotti, pronto ad accasarsi al Monaco con uno stipendio da 8 milioni netti l'anno a fronte del pagamento della clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni.
> I granata hanno riavviato nuovamente i contatti con il Napoli per Duvan Zapata e anche per Leonardo Pavoletti. Sondaggi anche per Diego Falcinelli del Sassuolo e Vietto dell'Atletico Madrid. Attenzione sempre anche a Mbaye Niang pupillo di Mihajlovic.
> Questi 10 giorni saranno bollenti e solamente il naufragio della trattativa tra Mpabbe e il PSg impedirebbe il passaggio del Gallo al Monaco che sembra convinto ad accettare la corte dei monegaschi.



a quelle cifre fanno bene sia Cairo che Belotti ad accettare. Certo che se conferma quanto di buono fatto vedere in Italia dubito possa valere più di 100M perchè è sempre un attaccante che ha bisogno della squadra per andare in gol. Non sarà mai uno che si inventa i gol da solo.

Se invece fallirà..... peggio per il Monaco


----------



## The Ripper (22 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se Belotti va al Monaco *si dimostra veramente uno senza ambizioni.*
> A questo punto molto meglio un Kalinic che ha fatto di tutto per venire da noi.



andare in una squadra che si gioca i quarti di Champions significa non avere ambizioni?
Dove doveva andare, scusa? Cosa c'è di meglio ADESSO per Belotti?

Noi non abbiamo affondato il colpo e abbiamo preferito André Silva e Kalinic... Il ragazzo deve pure valutare le offerte arrvate. Al di là del Milan chi è andato da Cairo con un'offerta di spessore?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> a quelle cifre fanno bene sia Cairo che Belotti ad accettare. Certo che se conferma quanto di buono fatto vedere in Italia dubito possa valere più di 100M perchè è sempre* un attaccante che ha bisogno della squadra per andare in gol. Non sarà mai uno che si inventa i gol da solo.*
> 
> Se invece fallirà..... peggio per il Monaco



eh già...perché il Milan ha attaccanti che fanno fuori tutta la difesa a suon di dribbling


----------



## Igniorante (22 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> andare in una squadra che si gioca i quarti di Champions significa non avere ambizioni?
> Dove doveva andare, scusa? Cosa c'è di meglio ADESSO per Belotti?
> 
> Noi non abbiamo affondato il colpo e abbiamo preferito André Silva e Kalinic... Il ragazzo deve pure valutare le offerte arrvate. Al di là del Milan chi è andato da Cairo con un'offerta di spessore?



Il Monaco è una squadretta, dai... Ogni anno ce n'è una che fa la stagione della vita e poi scompare o comunque resta un'eterna incompiuta... Stavolta è toccato al Monaco, buon per loro ma finisce lì, vedrai. 

Il fatto che noi non abbiamo affondato il colpo è vero, ma lui non ha mai spinto per andare in una big, a prescindere che si trattasse di noi o di un'altra squadra. Ci può stare, ha rispetto per il Toro, però si mette a 90 con Cairo pure quando arriva la prima squadra che paga la clausola, allora sei un mediocre sottomesso al padrone, punto. 
Almeno a casa sua è lui che penetra la moglie, o fa il passivo pure lì?


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eh già...perché il Milan ha attaccanti che fanno fuori tutta la difesa a suon di dribbling



e cosa c'entra? parlavo delle caratteristiche del giocatore. Mica lo stavo confrontando con la rosa del Milan


----------



## The Ripper (22 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e cosa c'entra? parlavo delle caratteristiche del giocatore. Mica lo stavo confrontando con la rosa del Milan



e quindi?
Il Monaco ha bisogno di un giocatore così, guarda caso.
E ne avremmo tanto bisogno anche noi.


> Il fatto che noi non abbiamo affondato il colpo è vero, ma lui non ha mai spinto per andare in una big, a prescindere che si trattasse di noi o di un'altra squadra. Ci può stare, ha rispetto per il Toro, però si mette a 90 con Cairo pure quando arriva la prima squadra che paga la clausola, allora sei un mediocre sottomesso al padrone, punto.


hai le prove? a me sembra che Cairo abbia provato a piazzarlo per tutta l'estate.
Alle sue condizioni, certo, ma che ci abbia provato.
E non l'avrebbe fatto se non avesse avuto il benestare del Gallo.

p.s. E poi Monaco potrebbe essere anche solo uno step per il Gallo. Non per forza la squadra definitiva della sua vita, eh! Ed è pur sempre uno step rilevante, visto che contenderà la Ligue 1 al PSG e si giocherà la Champions da protagonista!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se Belotti va al Monaco si dimostra veramente uno senza ambizioni.
> A questo punto molto meglio un Kalinic che ha fatto di tutto per venire da noi.



Cosa dovrebbe fare, scusa? Dimostrerebbe più ambizioni restando al Torino? Alla fine il Milan non ha voluto alzare l'offerta, giusto o sbagliato che sia, e non mi sembra siano arrivate altre proposte grandiose.
Almeno il Monaco gioca la Champions, e lui avrà comunque modo di mettersi in mostra, fra l'altro con uno stipendio assai superiore a quello percepito al Toro


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e quindi?
> Il Monaco ha bisogno di un giocatore così, guarda caso.
> E ne avremmo tanto bisogno anche noi.



certo per sostituire Mbappè prendi Belotti.... mica hanno Falcao a fare la punta centrale. Comunque non hai capito il senso del mio commento ma non importa.


----------



## Ivan lancini (22 Agosto 2017)

Belotti per me nn accetera il monaco resterà a Torino e verrà al Milan il prossimo anno questo è il suo sogno è anche il mio forza milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Contenti loro a spendere 100 milioni per un giocatore del genere... Io non li avrei mai spesi. A ogni modo il Monaco, perso M'bappè qualcuno deve pur prendere. Oggi il mercato attaccanti è molto complicato, le big europee i loro centravanti se li tengono stretti. Noi, se non scoviamo un attaccante forte, con costi del genere non lo compreremo mai un attaccante di livello mondiale. Per dirne una, quanto costerebbero Suarez o Lewandowski oggi? Una enormità e inoltre non sono in vendita. Penso che anche Aubameyang abbia costi improponibili per noi.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2017)

il sostituto di Belotti è Niang..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Agosto 2017)

Per me ci sono 3 dettagli:
1- Sinisa ha sempre detto che c'era un limite x la clausola.. 
sorpassata il giorno non se ne andava +.. mi pare che a 9 giorni dalla fine ci siamo.. 
(come rinforzo ci metto pure la Professionalità del Gallo. farebbe l'opposto che ha fatto Griezman? io non credo)
2- rischio Mondiale.. potrebbe perdere il posto se in terra straniera succede inenarrabile.. 
3- i sostituiti.. 
D.Zapata se va via Schick è in mano alla Samp.. 
Falcinelli altro ruolo(2° punta).. 
Pavoletti fermo da una vita e condizione fisica fragile 
Vietto dall'Atletico Madrid accetta il Toro ok.. poi sempre un'incognita è

praticamente se succede.. è solo x il vile denaro xkè come termini calcistici rimane una cretinata XD 
poi nn si può criticare .com xo rimane difficile riuscirci


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Mi pare un'operazione fuori logica



Risulterò impopolare, ma se il Monaco prende a 100 Belotti ci salva da un rischio enorme. Perchè secondo me la prossima estate quei 100 mln ce li avremmo rischiati noi.


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per me ci sono 3 dettagli:
> 1- Sinisa ha sempre detto che c'era un limite x la clausola..
> sorpassata il giorno non se ne andava +.. mi pare che a 9 giorni dalla fine ci siamo..
> (come rinforzo ci metto pure la Professionalità del Gallo. farebbe l'opposto che ha fatto Griezman? io non credo)
> ...



Parliamoci chiaro: secondo te Cairo se "perde" Belotti a cento non è il presidente più felice dell'estate? 

Per me si, sarà tutt'altro che disperato, ricco e con la scusa pronta per i tifosi. Riuscire a vendere un giocatore che ne vale 50 a 100 è un capolavoro nel quale nemmeno lui secondo me ci credeva poi tanto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Agosto 2017)

Il calcio è cambiato.. ancora ci stupiamo per 100 mln.. ma ci abitueremo presto.
Soluzione che fa godere tutti.
Cauro busca 100 milioni, belotti 8 l'anno in una squadra dove segberà tanto e giocherà la champions. Io fregato è miha.. che non avra un degno sostituto.
Ovviamente se vuole niang son 25 milioni cash


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Agosto 2017)

Avete visto quanto è Milanista? Tutta la vita Kalinic che ci ha voluti fortemente e che ha dimostrato d'essere un vero Milanista. Su Belotti che dire? Per me il Monaco per quella cifra si è preso un mezzo pacco. Penso che farà benino in Francia, ma in Europa è tutto da testare. Per Andrea una scelta particolare, il Monaco non è di certo un club storicamente importante, però gioca la Champions e si piazza bene nel campionato Francese. Il ragazzo farà molta esperienza Europea, ma soprattutto si gonfierà il portafogli. Son contento cosi, per me la cifra massima da spendere per lui era 50mln, cifra forse già esagerata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se Belotti va al Monaco si dimostra veramente uno senza ambizioni.
> A questo punto molto meglio un Kalinic che ha fatto di tutto per venire da noi.



Ehm..cof cof...non vorrei far notare che il monaco è campione di francia in carica e semifinalista di champions e ha un presidente multi miliardario...


----------



## krull (23 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ehm..cof cof...non vorrei far notare che il monaco è campione di francia in carica e semifinalista di champions e ha un presidente multi miliardario...



...Che smantella tutti gli anni la squadra e che deve ripartire ogni anno...E' capitato l' anno buono ma francamente se finisse al Monaco in un campionato piuttosto ridicolo come il campionato francese sarebbe veramente stupido. Indipendentemente dall' ingaggio. Bisogna capire chi è o chi sarà il suo procuratore. Faccio fatica a capire cosa cavolo ha in testa questo ragazzo. Per me è indecifrabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Contenti loro a spendere 100 milioni per un giocatore del genere... Io non li avrei mai spesi. A ogni modo il Monaco, perso M'bappè qualcuno deve pur prendere. Oggi il mercato attaccanti è molto complicato, le big europee i loro centravanti se li tengono stretti. Noi, se non scoviamo un attaccante forte, con costi del genere non lo compreremo mai un attaccante di livello mondiale. Per dirne una, quanto costerebbero Suarez o Lewandowski oggi? Una enormità e inoltre non sono in vendita. Penso che anche Aubameyang abbia costi improponibili per noi.



È il motivo per cui è stato preso silva infatti..o li scovi prima o dopo devi spendere dagli 80 in su..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> ...Che smantella tutti gli anni la squadra e che deve ripartire ogni anno...E' capitato l' anno buono ma francamente se finisse al Monaco in un campionato piuttosto ridicolo come il campionato francese sarebbe veramente stupido. Indipendentemente dall' ingaggio. Bisogna capire chi è o chi sarà il suo procuratore. Faccio fatica a capire cosa cavolo ha in testa questo ragazzo. Per me è indecifrabile



Nel campionato francese giocano anche gente come neymar e di maria..può storcere il naso belotti di fronte oltretutto ad un'offerta da 8 netti l'anno quando qui pensavamo di farlo bagnare con 3,5?


----------



## Valentino (23 Agosto 2017)

Io non posso credere a quello che leggo nei giornali e siti specializzati.
Danno per fatto un acquisto impossibile da realizzare. Il Monaco non spenderà mai 100 milioni per un giocatore, ma soprattutto non spenderà mai 100 milioni per Belotti. 
8 MILIONI di ingaggio? Falcao ne guadagna 7. La stessa cifra che hanno proposto a Mbappè per restare da loro. E vanno ad offrire 8 milioni per Belotti? 

In Francia dicono che il Monaco ha già bloccato Dolberg, affare più nelle corde dei francesi. Però in Italia dovranno pure inventarsi qualcosa visto che ormai il mercato volge al termine. Pazzesco.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com il Torino non si sta facendo trovare impreparato per sostituire il Gallo Belotti, pronto ad accasarsi al Monaco con uno stipendio da 8 milioni netti l'anno a fronte del pagamento della clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni.
> I granata hanno riavviato nuovamente i contatti con il Napoli per Duvan Zapata e anche per Leonardo Pavoletti. Sondaggi anche per Diego Falcinelli del Sassuolo e Vietto dell'Atletico Madrid. Attenzione sempre anche a Mbaye Niang pupillo di Mihajlovic.
> Questi 10 giorni saranno bollenti e solamente il naufragio della trattativa tra Mpabbe e il PSg impedirebbe il passaggio del Gallo al Monaco che sembra convinto ad accettare la corte dei monegaschi.



Assurdo, da Belotti a Duvan Zapata con 100 milioni in saccoccia....Cairo torni a fare il giornalaio che è l'unica cosa che gli riesce è molto più Schick (ti dò un suggerimento Urbà)


----------



## Superpippo9 (23 Agosto 2017)

Valentino ha scritto:


> Io non posso credere a quello che leggo nei giornali e siti specializzati.
> Danno per fatto un acquisto impossibile da realizzare. Il Monaco non spenderà mai 100 milioni per un giocatore, ma soprattutto non spenderà mai 100 milioni per Belotti.
> 8 MILIONI di ingaggio? Falcao ne guadagna 7. La stessa cifra che hanno proposto a Mbappè per restare da loro. E vanno ad offrire 8 milioni per Belotti?
> 
> In Francia dicono che il Monaco ha già bloccato Dolberg, affare più nelle corde dei francesi. Però in Italia dovranno pure inventarsi qualcosa visto che ormai il mercato volge al termine. Pazzesco.



Concordo pienamente con la tua analisi, il Monaco compra a poco per rivendere a tanto... se spendi 100 per Belotti anche ammesso che faccia benissimo a quanto lo vuoi rivendere poi (Neymar è stato venduto a 220) per guadagnarci?!? molto più veritiera la voce su Dolberg... il gallo purtroppo per lui è prigioniero di una clausola assurda


----------



## Valentino (23 Agosto 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, da Belotti a Duvan Zapata con 100 milioni in saccoccia....Cairo torni a fare il giornalaio che è l'unica cosa che gli riesce



Pensa che ha ancora 30 milioni da spendere... 
Però i 100 milioni dal Monaco non li vedrà mai. Amo Belotti e lo vorrei vedere sempre al Toro, ma sono obiettivo... nessuno mai ora spenderà 100 milioni x prendersi un rischio assurdo. Poi il Monaco ha una politica di mercato diversa. Tolto l'acqusito di Falcao, compra sconosciuti o quasi e li rivende a peso d'oro. Non spende 100 milioni per un giocatore, non ci credo proprio.


----------



## Valentino (23 Agosto 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente con la tua analisi, il Monaco compra a poco per rivendere a tanto... se spendi 100 per Belotti anche ammesso che faccia benissimo a quanto lo vuoi rivendere poi (Neymar è stato venduto a 220) per guadagnarci?!? molto più veritiera la voce su Dolberg... il gallo purtroppo per lui è prigioniero di una clausola assurda



Già... ma poi hanno scritto che gli darebbero 8 milioni all'anno. Cifra normale per un giocatore acquistato a 100 milioni, giusto, ma il Monaco è conosciuto per essere una squadra che non fa follie per gli ingaggi.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Agosto 2017)

Ancora con sta storia che il giocatore è schiavo della clausola...


----------



## mrsmit (23 Agosto 2017)

Valentino ha scritto:


> Pensa che ha ancora 30 milioni da spendere...
> Però i 100 milioni dal Monaco non li vedrà mai. Amo Belotti e lo vorrei vedere sempre al Toro, ma sono obiettivo... nessuno mai ora spenderà 100 milioni e prendersi un rischio assurdo. Poi il Monaco ha una politica di mercato diversa. Tolto l'acqusito di Falcao, compra sconosciuti o quasi e li rivende a peso d'oro. Non spende 100 milioni per un giocatore, non ci credo proprio.



Concordo per la politica del Monaco, inoltre io vedo sempre più vicina la cessione di Belotti, i soldi che prende Cairo quest'anno rischia di non vederli più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È il motivo per cui è stato preso silva infatti..o li scovi prima o dopo devi spendere dagli 80 in su..


Ma mi sa neanche con 80 te la cavi. Secondo me oggi per Aubameyang ti sparano 130 milioni come richiesta. L'acquisto di Neymar ha prodotto un rialzo sui prezzi dei cartellino dei giocatori. Per questo serve un intenso lavoro di scouting e arrivare sui nuovi Messi e Neymar prima degli altri club blasonati. Il problema poi sarà tenerteli questi giocatori ed è probabile che molti dei soldi se ne andranno per pagare gli stipendi ai giocatori. Serve aumentare il fatturato e in fretta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma mi sa neanche con 80 te la cavi. Secondo me oggi per Aubameyang ti sparano 130 milioni come richiesta. L'acquisto di Neymar ha prodotto un rialzo sui prezzi dei cartellino dei giocatori.



Vedremo l'anno prossimo..i prezzi li fa il mercato..se un folle strapaga un giocatore (che poi neymar non è solo un giocatore, è un'industria) non è detto lo faranno tutti..di psg ce n'è uno solo in giro...sono più assurdi gli eventuali 180 x mbappe


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Agosto 2017)

Ora come ora prendere Belotti significherebbe mandare via Cutrone o rimanere con punte in rosa, cosa poco sensata per il nostro modulo, non credete? Dico questo perché credo che la società per questa sessione se ne sia fatta una ragione, il reparto attaccanti per loro è completo. Certo che un esterno ci servirebbe come il pane.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ehm..cof cof...non vorrei far notare che il monaco è campione di francia in carica e semifinalista di champions e ha un presidente multi miliardario...



Dai sú, lo sappiamo tutti che son le classiche annate dove gira tutto bene... Non ai livelli del Leicester, infatti sicuramente il Monaco si piazzerà sul podio francese anche nei prossimi anni, ma comunque la situazione è quella.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma mi sa neanche con 80 te la cavi. Secondo me oggi per Aubameyang ti sparano 130 milioni come richiesta. L'acquisto di Neymar ha prodotto un rialzo sui prezzi dei cartellino dei giocatori. Per questo serve un intenso lavoro di scouting e arrivare sui nuovi Messi e Neymar prima degli altri club blasonati. Il problema poi sarà tenerteli questi giocatori ed è probabile che molti dei soldi se ne andranno per pagare gli stipendi ai giocatori. Serve aumentare il fatturato e in fretta.



vallo a dire a chi si lamenta dei 40 mil spesi per silva


----------



## z-Traxx (23 Agosto 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Concordo per la politica del Monaco, inoltre io vedo sempre più vicina la cessione di Belotti, i soldi che prende Cairo quest'anno rischia di non vederli più.



Al Monaco non ci va, non può giocare con Falcao, sono due giocatori uguali, scommetto che non c'è nessuna proposta del Monaco e che sia una sparata da abbocco, il Monaco preferirebbe un Dolberg a 50 milioni piuttosto di un Belotti.

Diciamoci la verità, Belotti lo vuole solo il Milan e Conte, due italiani, le squadre straniere di vertice puntano su altra tipologia di attaccanti.

Solo un pazzo Milan potrebbe offrire una cifra vicina giusto perchè ormai era un pallino, altrimenti con meno si potrebbe prendere tranquillamente Dolberg che è più forte e completo.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com il Torino non si sta facendo trovare impreparato per sostituire il Gallo Belotti, pronto ad accasarsi al Monaco con uno stipendio da 8 milioni netti l'anno a fronte del pagamento della clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni.
> I granata hanno riavviato nuovamente i contatti con il Napoli per Duvan Zapata e anche per Leonardo Pavoletti. Sondaggi anche per Diego Falcinelli del Sassuolo e Vietto dell'Atletico Madrid. Attenzione sempre anche a Mbaye Niang pupillo di Mihajlovic.
> Questi 10 giorni saranno bollenti e solamente il naufragio della trattativa tra Mpabbe e il PSg impedirebbe il passaggio del Gallo al Monaco che sembra convinto ad accettare la corte dei monegaschi.



Se accetta il Monaco dimostra di essere un giocatorino con poche ambizioni nella vita.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vallo a dire a chi si lamenta dei 40 mil spesi per silva



Bastava prenderli prima a 70-80 milioni, troppo comodo fare questo discorso ora.
Se volessimo, per esempio, un Kessie o un Musacchio a fine mercato costerebbero il doppio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo l'anno prossimo..i prezzi li fa il mercato..se un folle strapaga un giocatore (che poi neymar non è solo un giocatore, è un'industria) non è detto lo faranno tutti..di psg ce n'è uno solo in giro...sono più assurdi gli eventuali 180 x mbappe



Non penso, io quest'impennata dei prezzi l'avevo annunciata sul Forum quasi un anno fa.
Il ragionamento é semplice. Almeno 6-7 squadre ormai fatturano oltre 600M.
Cosa ci fanno? Lo scopo non é fare utili (se non per UTD o Bayern) quindi li spendono.
E come li spensi? Tolti 100-150M di spese generali te ne restano 450-500 per ingaggi e ammortamento dei cartellini.
Dato che le rose sono bloccate a 25 non è che puoi dividerli tra 40 giocatori, tra l'altro ormai queste squadre hanno rose di hiocatori fortissimi. Dicimao che dai mediamente 4M netti a testa ai giocatori, sono 4x2x25 = 200 M per gli ingaggi (uno sproposito) te ne avanzano ancora 250-200 che devi spendere o per mega ingaggi o per prendere 1-2 giocatori.

I ricavi aumentano, ma le voci di spesa sono sempre quelle, quindi spendi sempre di piú in ingaggi e cartellini (per forza pochi) i prezzi sono destinati a lievitare ancora di piú.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non penso, io quest'impennata dei prezzi l'avevo annunciata sul Forum quasi un anno fa.
> Il ragionamento é semplice. Almeno 6-7 squadre ormai fatturano oltre 600M.
> Cosa ci fanno? Lo scopo non é fare utili (se non per UTD o Bayern) quindi li spendono.
> E come li spensi? Tolti 100-150M di spese generali te ne restano 450-500 per ingaggi e ammortamento dei cartellini.
> ...



This.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bastava prenderli prima a 70-80 milioni, troppo comodo fare questo discorso ora.
> Se volessimo, per esempio, un Kessie o un Musacchio a fine mercato costerebbero il doppio.



opinabile, belotti costava 100 ad inizio mercato e costa 100 a fine mercato e stessa cosa dicasi per aube, costava tanto sia all'inizio che a fine mercato


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non penso, io quest'impennata dei prezzi l'avevo annunciata sul Forum quasi un anno fa.
> Il ragionamento é semplice. Almeno 6-7 squadre ormai fatturano oltre 600M.
> Cosa ci fanno? Lo scopo non é fare utili (se non per UTD o Bayern) quindi li spendono.
> E come li spensi? Tolti 100-150M di spese generali te ne restano 450-500 per ingaggi e ammortamento dei cartellini.
> ...



L'aumento dei prezzi è una costante e sarà ancora notevole negli anni a venire perché il calcio è letteralmente esploso negli ultmi 5-10 anni..i mega contratti televisivi della premier e le sponsorizzazioni folli a certi top team alla lunga ricadono a cascata su tutto il panorama, diluendosi ovviamente..successe già in passato quando il Real ricoprì d'oro il tottenham con Bale e loro li reinvestirono (maluccio) in altri giocatori..o la Juve che ha preso i 100 di Pogba e li ha usati per Pjanic e Higuain...
Insomma può essere che fra due anni arrivi dalla premier qualcuno con 90 milioni per Romagnoli o 120 per Silva..e allora o noi avremo la forza di tenerli o faremo come un Monaco che vende a 180 Mbappe e poi magari invece del solito mercato di scouting va per una volta su gente forte..e non è detto ci rimetta perché poi diciamoci la verità, una squadra va costruita coi milioni ma anche col cervello..non a caso il Real dopo anni di spese folli per niente adesso raccogli incette di trofei perché ha una rosa perfetta


----------

